# bed frame



## translatorDC

es la cosa sobre la que se pone el colchon....el mueble...


----------



## AJGP

Creo que no hay palabra en español para eso, pero yo diría "el armazón de la cama".


----------



## Janis Joplin

Puede ser la base de la cama o tarima.


----------



## sunce

El canapé o somier de la cama


----------



## Odalrich

somier :bastidor rectangular de las camas(beds) que constituye un soporte elástico para el colchón.
Pues eso, *somier *(del francés sommier)


----------



## Bilma

Janis Joplin said:


> Puede ser la base de la cama o tarima.


 

Se le conoce como base, tarima es otra cosa:

*tarima**.*

*1. *f. Zona del pavimento o entablado, superior en altura al resto.

*2. *f. Suelo similar al parqué, pero de placas mayores y más gruesas.



_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Iararo

El marco de la cama.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Bilma said:


> Se le conoce como base, tarima es otra cosa:
> 
> *tarima**.*
> 
> *1. *f. Zona del pavimento o entablado, superior en altura al resto.
> 
> *2. *f. Suelo similar al parqué, pero de placas mayores y más gruesas.
> 
> 
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


 
Tarima en Juárez es lo que translatorDC preguntó.


----------



## AJGP

Bilma said:


> Se le conoce como base, tarima es otra cosa:
> 
> *tarima**.*
> 
> *1. *f. Zona del pavimento o entablado, superior en altura al resto.
> 
> *2. *f. Suelo similar al parqué, pero de placas mayores y más gruesas.
> 
> 
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


 
Bilma, es posible que para tí, la palabra no tenga sentido, pero para mi si lo puede tener. En Colombia tiene mucho sentido cuando te hablan de "tarima de la cama".


----------



## FromArgentina

en argentina le decimos elástico (o por lo menos asì me ensañaron mis papàs)
¿te referìs a las maderas donde se apolla el conlhòn, no?


----------



## Bilma

No es según* YO* es según el DREA **


----------



## translatorDC

s'i, las maderas donde se apoya el colchon...

me gusta armazon...


----------



## AJGP

Bilma said:


> No es según* YO* es según el DREA **


 
Lo importante NO es que aparezca en el diccionario, sino simplemente que cuando lo digas, el resto de gente te entienda. Eso es lo más hermoso que tiene nuestro idioma, que podemos llamar una cosa con mil nombres diferentes y usando cualquiera de ellos, puedes darte a entender.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Bilma said:


> No es según* YO* es según el DREA **


 
Creo que nadie dijo que fuera tu definición. 

En el DREA viene somier y canapé pero en Juárez podrán recorrer todas las mueblerías y negocios de camas y no van a poder comprar uno.


----------



## Kskbbellina

Es cierto, no siempre la teoría condice con la práctica, la palabra elástico se viene usando para definir ésto, que en más de un caso ha dejado de ser "elástico" en sí, jajaj! Pero se sigue entendiendo, siempre que esté relacionado a una cama, que es la parte en la que se apoya el colchón. Al menos por estos pagos... : )


----------



## Bilma

Janis Joplin said:


> Creo que nadie dijo que fuera tu definición.
> 
> En el DREA viene somier y canapé pero en Juárez podrán recorrer todas las mueblerías y negocios de camas y no van a poder comprar uno.


 

I understand what you are saying. If you go to a furniture store in Mexico City or some other place and you ask for a tarima they are going to say what??, wrong place, lady!


Of course, we all know how to choose the correct words depending on the country we go.


----------



## Mirlo

I vote for "Marco" lo he escuchado así varias veces  

Saludos,


----------



## sunce

Pues aquí, en la zona de España de donde soy originaria lo hemos llamado y lo seguimos llamando "somier" y "canapé", qué se le va a hacer...


----------



## Southropia

"Somieres"... aqui ya no hay..salvo en la casa de mis abuelos...;-)


----------



## Janis Joplin

Hace años uno compraba un juego de cama y consistía en un colchón y un box spring (comprenderán que viviendo en frontera nunca nos molestamos en traducirlo) éste último ha de ser el somier. Era una pieza metálica hecha de resortes encima de la cual iba el colchón.

Cuando aparecieron las bases de madera tipo cajón (similares a las de las camas de agua), los "box springs" desaparecieron (nótese la pluralización, jajá)

Actualmente las bases para las camas no siempre tienen forma de cajón simplemente son un "entarimado" y ahí mero se le planta el colchón y a dormir se ha dicho.


----------



## sunce

Southropia said:


> "Somieres"... aqui ya no hay..salvo en la casa de mis abuelos...;-)


¿Me estás llamando vieja!!!???


----------



## Southropia

Nooo!! Sunce...jamas haria algo como eso...lo siento.
Solo me diverte ver como el asunto este se ha desvirtuado desde la simple consulta de saber que es bed frame en castellano hasta la rapida evolucion de los artefactos a los efectos de descanzar el espinazo..
Lo siento nuevamente
Saludos


----------



## sunce

Southropia said:


> Nooo!! Sunce...jamas haria algo como eso...lo siento.
> Solo me diverte ver como el asunto este se ha desvirtuado desde la simple consulta de saber que es bed frame en castellano hasta la rapida evolucion de los artefactos a los efectos de descanzar el espinazo..
> Lo siento nuevamente
> Saludos


Lo sé, estaba de broma, tranquil@


----------



## Southropia

que bien!!


----------



## Randale

Me parece que cada cual ha dado su opinión en dependencia del pías donde vive. Nosotros en Cuba le llamamos a eso el bastidor de la cama. No se si te ayude esa.


----------



## Carlospalmar

FromArgentina said:


> en argentina le decimos elástico (o por lo menos asì me ensañaron mis papàs)
> ¿te referìs a las maderas donde se apolla el conlhòn, no?


 
Disculpá compatriota, pero la ortografía correcta es con "y" griega o "ye" del verbo apoyar. No es con "elle". Pero entiendo que los hablantes que no hacen el distingo en la pronunciación entre la "y" griega y la "elle" la cosa se les complica. Los del nordeste sí pronunciamos la "elle" y la "y" griega de manera diferente. Colchón. 
Una aclaración. El elástico de la cama, era o sigue siendo eso. O sea, una malla elástica de hilos de acero sobre la cual se coloca el colchón. El elástico no es lo que en inglés es el "bed frame". En inglés no usan elásticos. Usan el colchón que se coloca y se encaja en un armazón. Supongo que tendríamos que decir algo como el "armazón para el colchón" o algo así. Otros hablantes pueden tener alguna otra idea. Pero de lo que sí estoy seguro es que no hay en la Argentina por lo menos una palabra estándar que todo el mundo la use y sepa a qué se refiere cuando la diga lo que bed frame es en inglés.  
Suerte.

Carlos


----------



## Southropia

Hola, 

  Hace muchos años aquí se usaba efectivamente una "Marquesa" o un "Catre", la Marquesa era mas elegante que los catres…(y como no!! ….mal que mal estaban vinculadas con la realeza); en todo caso ambas, (Marquesas y Catres) eran un marco metálico (¿bed frame?) en donde se colocaba un "Somier" que sostenía un "Colchón" y sobre todo este conjunto se montaban los humanos deseosos de dormir …o de probar la resistencia del somier.
  Paso el tiempo,  y el catre y el somier fueron reemplazados por las camas suecas (duras y rígidas de madera), el colchón se mantuvo y los humanos también, pero ahora debían soportar el crujido de la madera cuando ponían en practica la costumbre de probar la resistencia del somier….¿cual somier?...si ya no había somier...Bueno, con el transcurrir del tiempo los Box Spring y las Camas Americanas desplazaron a las camas suecas, y relegaron al olvido colchones, marquesas y catres, no así el deseo de probar la resistencia del somier…aunque ya no hubiera somier.

  Saludos


----------



## Sílfide

Creo que se podría utilizar "largueros". Esto es lo que dice el DRAE:

larguero

*3. *m. Cada uno de los dos palos o barrotes que se ponen a lo largo de una obra de carpintería, ya sea unidos con los demás de la pieza, ya separados, p. ej., los de las camas, ventanas, bastidores, etc.

Aunque, en mi país, lo dejamos en inglés, es decir, le llamamos "frames".


----------



## cherrybunch

Y QUÉ ME DICEN DE *CATRE*? Aquí en Chile es común.

*catre**.*
 (Del port. _catre_).
* 1.     * m. Cama ligera para una sola persona.
*~** de tijera.*
* 1.     * m. *catre*  que tiene lecho de tela o de cuerdas entrelazadas, y armazón compuesta  de dos largueros y cuatro pies cruzados en aspa y sujetos con una  clavija para poderlo plegar.


----------



## stagbeetle

En el Perú se le llama catre al marco de metal con una red de alambre grueso que es sostenido al marco con resortes. No es tan común por lo que he visto en mis últimas visitas.


----------



## Sylphadora

En España sí que se utliza "somier", pero no sé exactamente si el somier es solo la plancha con las tablitas de madera sobre la que se coloca el colchón, o es todo el armazón (patas, cabecera, pie, etc.)

"Canapé" también se utiliza en España, pero es un tipo particular de armazón en el que se levanta la base sobre la que se apoya el colchón de manera que te queda como una especie de caja grande para guardar cosas. Esto es un canapé.


----------

